# Better than Michael Giacchino‏? Judge for yourself! Samplecast #52 is LIVE



## reutunes (Aug 15, 2017)

This week's Samplecast features an interview with composer @BenjaminSquires who has shot to internet fame with his awesome Spiderman theme mock-up. Check it out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2rgrqEFVKc (HERE)

With over a million views on YouTube (and counting), many commenters are saying that it's better than Giacchino's own theme for the movie. Do you agree?

You can hear the composer interview on this week's http://thesamplecast.com/the-samplecast-podcast-vol-2-episode-52/ (podcast) - which also features full sample library demos and much more chat. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)

Also inside Samplecast #52 - news, bargains, freebies and developer updates.



Featured this week:

Floppytron – Sampleso
Vintage Chords – Loops De La Creme
http://bit.ly/2urKNQi (Solo Opera – Organic Samples)
The Canterbury Suitcase – Sonic Couture
78% OFF Cinematic Experience Bundle – Audio Imperia
70% OFF Stacker – Sample Magic
http://bit.ly/2urKtks (50% OFF Summer Sale – The Unfinished)
71% OFF Bundles – Plugin Boutique
COMPOSER DEMO : Spiderman Original Fan Score – Benjamin Squires
http://bit.ly/2wwShyY (Newforms – Sampletraxx)
http://bit.ly/2vlSs1p (Granularis – Kontakt Hub)
Violation – Global Soundspace
Ambius Prime – Soundiron


----------



## BenG (Aug 15, 2017)

Really loved Benjamin's mockup and how he used the original theme! 

Thanks for posting this, looking forward to the interview


----------



## reutunes (Sep 2, 2017)

BenG said:


> Really loved Benjamin's mockup and how he used the original theme!
> 
> Thanks for posting this, looking forward to the interview



Pleasure - I was blown away by the mockup. If anyone is interested, I've now started hosting the extended podcast versions of the show on YouTube too. Benjamin's interview can be found HERE


----------

